# 1992 stanza electrical gremlin



## tony1001001 (Jun 19, 2009)

when i step on the brake pedal without key in ignition, the "key in ignition" chime goes off.

when the headlights are on the dash board backlight goes off, if i step on the brake pedal the dasboard backlight illuminates and the clock dims

when i step on the brake pedal the front parking lights illuminat

tail lights do not work but brakelights do


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The common denominator is the brake lights. Check your brake bulbs and sockets, especially for mushroomed bulb terminals that could be causing a short circuit.


----------

